# Philips DSR704 Died?



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I've looked around on the net and yep it's dead. I paid $299 for my HR20 when they came out and have never called DirecTV asking for a deal. What are my chances on getting a deal on an HD DVR?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Hard to say. You'll have to call and ask.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

"CSR Roulette" I'll call in the morning. I guess I can reactivate one the RCA receivers I have in the shed if I can't can't get a deal.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I was offered $50 off an HD DVR. Looks like I'll try replacing the HDD on the Philips. My brother has a few. How big does it have to be?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> I was offered $50 off an HD DVR. Looks like I'll try replacing the HDD on the Philips. My brother has a few. How big does it have to be?


It has to be at least as big, or bigger, than the current drive in your Tivo. Check out these resources ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------

